# Ordering Timeline...



## JP in SF (Jan 3, 2002)

Jon,

I have a lease expiring in March of '03, and wanted to find out your opinion on when I should place an order. It would be for the following configuration...

'03 330Ci

Orient Blau 
Natural Brown Leather
Manual Transmission
Sport Package
Premium Package
Cold Weather Package
Bi-Xenon Lights

Also, is it still possible to special order the rear power sunshade?

Thanks,

-JP


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

JP in SF said:


> *Jon,
> 
> I have a lease expiring in March of '03, and wanted to find out your opinion on when I should place an order. It would be for the following configuration...
> 
> ...


Hey JP,

Thanks for writing!

With a maturity of March on your current lease, the ordering
timeframe is rapidly approaching. Ideally, your order can be
placed without hardly a gap between the old and the new...

You need a car in March, so you want either a late January
of early Februaury production slot.

To achieve your goal you will need a car from the Novemeber
allocation period (January build), or from the December allocation.
In other words, be prepared to specify your order Nov./Dec...

Yes, the power real sunshade will be available for special order!

Let us know if we can help...

Best regards,
--Jon


----------



## JP in SF (Jan 3, 2002)

*Thanks for the Info!*

I will be letting you know as soon as the time approaches.

Thanks again Jon!


----------

